# Lucy's new hairdo



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Instead of paying $60+ every few months to get Lucy groomed, I paid that much for some clippers and had a go at it last week. I think it turned out pretty well and her hair is MUCH easier to manage now! I cut her ears with scissors before really thinking it through, and wish I hadn't, since they're really blunt and short. Next time I'll just trim them with the clippers. 

BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Well done Lucy looks lovely and actually very happy with her hair do.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Good job well done!!!

I cut Buddys ears but use thining scissors so there not as blunt if thats any help?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lucy looks so soft .. lovely cut .. well done xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lucy looks lovely! I cut Biscuit's ears too short the first time too but they have soon grown back. I must invest in some grooming tools......


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lucy does look very cute with her new posh do  x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Congrats on grooming Lucy yourself! She looks great, so soft and cuddly


----------



## ilovelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks! I was scared at first that I ruined her but by the time I was done she didnt look too bad. Next time I wanna use longer clippers though to keep her fluffier. (I think I used 1/2 inch) I would encourage others to try it as well, it actually wasn't too difficult, and Luch didn't mind TOO much.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Well done she does look smart. I thought I'd get rid of some of Bertie's matts at the weekend and well, he looks rather moth eaten down his back  thankfully the groomer is coming next week - although not sure what she's going to say about it!

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, she looks great you have done a good job.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! You did an awesome job!!! She looks great!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great job I love Lucy too... it takes a few goes to decide what you like and dont like xx


----------

